
Introducing “Playing” – A simple command for displaying song info in terminal - primis
https://github.com/primis/playing
======
brudgers
If you're seeking feedback, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

